# UK taxes -how to report income from subletting a room in rented flat?



## neekolas86 (Oct 10, 2016)

Must I report income received from subletting a room in a flat I rent and do not own? I'm subletting the last 6 months of my lease at cost, £1,100 / month or £6,600 total.

I am unsure if the sublet income falls within the Rent a Room Scheme: 
https://www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk/en/articles/rent-a-room-scheme-how-it-works-and-tax-rules

If the sublet income does fall within the Rent a Room Scheme and I choose to occasionally rent my new flat via Airbnb would the £6,600 received from subletting in 2017 count towards the £7,500 Rent a Room Scheme limit or not?

Thank you


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Try US - UK Taxes

Or ring HMRC.


----------



## Dunedin (Aug 12, 2013)

Rent a room relief requires that the property which is let is the sole or main residence of the individual. It is not a condition that the individual owns the property. This point is confirmed in HMRC's Property Income Manual at PIM4001.

It is not relevant how the property came to be let.


----------

